# Favorite Hunt Pictures 09/10 season



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Lets see those pictures from your favorite hunt last season! To get us in the mood a little bit more!!! Probally would of been last years youth hunt, killed two but shoulda limited out! Let's just say I shot a lot!


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Had to be this hunt with my boy and his friend. Both were leaving on missions and wanted to have one more day in the marsh. He is now in Colombia.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

One of many good days!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my first hunts with silos.... saves my back a ton of aching.









Hunt with my little dog... it was so cold he had frost on his whiskers.  









Day that the teal swarms came in thick.... limited in about two hours is all and I also shot my first ever "two birds with one shot".


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

8 man limit
















late season hunt


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Been back for five days and smacked this banded honk, good welcome home with some good new friends.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Lots of good days last season. Here are a couple.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

BEST HUNT OF THE YEAR FOR ME. My son and I on our second swan hunt together last year.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a few....
























Youth Hunt


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there guys. Joel your pic are not pulling up is any one else having the same problem ?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> great pic there guys. Joel your pic are not pulling up is any one else having the same problem ?


I can see his just fine.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > great pic there guys. Joel your pic are not pulling up is any one else having the same problem ?
> ...


Then it just must be my side.


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's a few of mine.[attachment=3:2gc3ai8u]DSC01517_0273.jpg[/attachment:2gc3ai8u][attachment=2:2gc3ai8u]DSC01606_0200.jpg[/attachment:2gc3ai8u][attachment=1:2gc3ai8u]DSC01518_0272.jpg[/attachment:2gc3ai8u][attachment=0:2gc3ai8u]DSC01608_0198.jpg[/attachment:2gc3ai8u]


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Here's a few....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fowlmouth Great pic's trere is that Jodys trailer in your pic's


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry didnt mean to put up all the pic's again but if that is Jodys trailor in the back ground then maybe we have hunted together Just wonderin?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

******* said:


> Sorry didnt mean to put up all the pic's again but if that is Jodys trailor in the back ground then maybe we have hunted together Just wonderin?


Sure is Jody's trailer.....


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

My Favorite photo from last year.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

RJ-Max4 said:


> My Favorite photo from last year.


very very nice !!!

They sure grow up fast enough them while you can > My youngest( Cody ) is 21 and getting married in December . But Cody loves Cache Valley and wants to stay here , so i hope to have many many years of good time with him and my oldest son, who also lives here .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Been back for five days and smacked this banded honk, good welcome home with some good new friends.


welcome back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> Lots of good days last season. Here are a couple.


very nice !!!!!!!


----------

